# Shocker!!



## Gert_Koen (18/7/15)

I'm sorry if someone has posted this.I love Five Pawns but I am disappointed now!
http://ecigarettereviewed.com/Diacetyl-acetyl-propionyl-five-pawns

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

